
BMW, Ford, GM, IBM and More Launch the Mobility Open Blockchain Initiative Today - ingoes
https://blog.foam.space/foam-joins-mobility-open-blockchain-initiative-mobi-as-founding-member-c843b619504a
======
Twisell
TL; DR; "We have no idea of how we gonna use it, but we needed to do some
blockchain like every other cool kids"

LMAO

~~~
ingoes
What?

Initially, MOBI will be working with its partners on projects related to:

Vehicle identity, history and data tracking

Supply chain tracking, transparency, and efficiency

Autonomous machine and vehicle payments

Secure mobility ecosystem commerce

Data markets for autonomous and human driving

Car sharing and ride hailing

Usage-based mobility pricing and payments for vehicles, insurance, energy,
congestion, pollution, infrastructure, etc.

